# Navigation - Plus - Minus - aufklappen



## nevex (23. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe schon ne ganze weile rumprobiert, aber ich bekomme nichts hin. Vielleicht kann mir hier ja einer helfen. Wäre sehr nett.

Ich brauch ein Javascript für eine Navigation. Als man soll auf einen Image klicken (Zum Beispiel ein Button mit einem kleine "Plus") und dann werden weitere Zeilen einer Tabelle sichtbar. Wenn diese Zeilen sichtbar sind, dann erscheint statt dem Image mit dem "Plus" ein anderes mit einem "Minus". Das ganze muss soll also auch in umgekehrter reigen folge . Am Anfang soll die Navigation aber aufgeklappt sein.

Hier mal meine Tabelle:


```
<table width="100" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
       <tr><td><img border="0" src="./images/button_navi_minus.gif" width="100" height="20" alt="" /></td></tr>
       <tr><td width="100" height="20" class="menu" style="background-image: url(./images/button.gif); padding-left: 20px;"><a href="./?page=2">News</a></td></tr>
       <tr><td width="100" height="20" class="menu" style="background-image: url(./images/button.gif); padding-left: 20px;"><a href="./?page=3">Newsarchiv</a></td></tr>
      </table>
```

Das Script muss für zwei verschiedene Navi´s . Einmal die Haupt-Navigation und eine Sup-Navigation.

Wäre echt nett wenn mir eine helfen könnte und vielleicht auch ein paar Worte dazu postet, damit ich draus lerne! ...

Gruss
nevex


----------



## Tobias Menzel (23. August 2004)

Hi,

... hatten wir so etwas nicht erst vor kurzem? Schau mal hier! (ansonsten einfach wieder melden)

Gruß


----------



## nevex (23. August 2004)

Hab gerade wieder rumprobiert und mal ausprobiert was in dem anderen Thread steht. Aber bekomme es nicht hin. Weiss nicht ob es daran liegt, dass ich die Zeile der Tabellen verbergen will.

Hmm  ... dank dir trotzdem schon mal...

Gruss
nevex


----------



## Max West (24. August 2004)

Javascript für die Navigation, schlimmer gehts nimmer


----------



## timthalerjj (24. August 2004)

Dem kann ich nur Zustimmen.

Warum wollen manche Webamaster viele Dinge nur so kompliziert machen?

Lieber schlicht und mit Stil.. als unendlich viel Schnickschnack und viel Ladezeit usw. Und warum sich das Leben noch schwerer machen als es schon ist?
 :-D

Mach ne Navi mit Flash! Das geht viel einfacher und es ist wirklich 100% platzsparender als JavaScript. Jedes Zusätzliche Script das der Browser umsetzen muss kostet Performance!

Tim


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. August 2004)

> Mach ne Navi mit Flash!


 Und was ist daran besser, als eine Navigation mit Javascript?

Ich finde Javascript für die Navigation hervorragend geeignet....es spart Platz(jenachdem) und sorgt für etwas Abwechslung, wenns gut gemacht ist...(dass die Navigation auch ohne JS betriebsfähig sein muss, ist natürlich klar)

P.S.: Ich hab bei mir per default Flash aus...soviel zur Benutzbarkeit...und das Flash besonders sparsam mit Bytes umgeht, ist mir auch neu

Ansonsten:Navigtion mit *viel* plus und minus


----------

